# (TX) FC-AFC Trumarc's Hollandaise (TX) LR Black



## EdA

Holland is a 2012 National Open Finalist. He has 8 wins (4 Open 4 Amateur) in the last 12 months and finished 2012 as the 9th All Age dog in the country with 33.5 points. Holland is from the strongest bitchline in retriever history with 3X NFC Lottie, FC-AFC Candlewood's Ms Costalot, and FC-AFC Trumarc's Lean Cuisine. His sire is 2010 National Field Champion Two Rivers Lucky Willie. Holland is a very well balanced dog with exceptional marking ability. Litter sister FC-AFC Trumarc's Dot Come was a 2012 National Open Finalist as well.

Holland: EIC & CNM CLEAR, PRA & RD/OSD NORMAL, Elbows Normal Hips Good OFA# LR-185818G26M-VPI

Stud fee $1000, $250/puppy for litters less than 4

Edward S. Aycock, DVM
972-436-5571 Office
940-367-1220 cell


----------

